# Dogs in a Field



## jstriz9 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just wondering what people have found or noticed while hunting fields with their dog in terms of camoflauge or blind? I have just been laying my dog on my left side next to blind. Do you think that birds flare off the site of a dog laying still? should i purchase a dog blind? thanks


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

The Dog probably looks like a coyote to the birds. I have noticed that dogs flare more birds than they help bring decoy. unless you hunt alone i would make sure you hunting partners are OK with a dog being in the field. I understand that some people get alot of enjoyment of having their dog with them in the field, but it is not always very effective.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hate dogs without blinds. I don't care how well they stay or anything. Dogs need blinds period.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I took my dog out last year and had him lay down beside my blind. Birds would flare every time they circled around to his side. I moved him to inside my layout blind and we ended up shooting 2 shy of our limit. I'm would definitely have him inside your blind or have a blind for him.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Never put a dog inside the blind with you. Far too many accidents could happen.

Depending on cover, either use a dog blind or teach the dog to lay under a piece of burlap to camo himself.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

I never take mine along on Duck/honker hunts. Snow geese dont seem to mind much but you are usually hunting with tons more decoys. I thought about getting a blind too but am worried that I might not be able to train my 3 year old BL to stay inside? Anyone trained an older dog to use a dog blind?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just work with your dog alot. I was lucky and my 2.5 black lab loves her blind and runs to it anytime I set it up. Hell half the time I can't get her out unless she see's a bird go down.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

My dog(s) or friends dogs are always in the field with me. I have them in their own blind, which is the origional Mutt Hut. As the dogs get better I move them further back in the spread. My 10 year old BL sits 15 yards or so behind us. I did not introduce him to sitting in a blind until he was 7, and with practice and yard work he took to it just fine. The only thing with him is he breaks when we call the shot, hence the reason he is behind us so far. My YL stays in the blind until released, which makes it really nice. I started my BL in the blind with me, and that was a pain in the a$$. He was quickly moved to his own blind. Another advantage to them in a blind is the break from the wind it provides. I have hunted extreme temps and I am sure the dogs appreciate the enclosure. I am not sure how much the flare birds when out of the blind, it does happen, but I have also had them locked in while they were bringing other geese back. My female is almost white, so she sticks out more than a yellow or chocolate. Either way, I really enjoy hunting with dogs, and don't see a time when I would not have them along. I also think you will not have a problem training your pup to stay in the blind, just takes persistance and consistance and you will both enjoy the results. Good luck.... :beer:


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Guess I can't pass up an opportunity to show off my dog. You can see how far they stick out of the blind, hasn't stopped us from shooting birds yet. You can also see how Ice sticks out, she is better suited for snow goose hunting. I have pics of a chocolate I hunt with also, but can't find them right now...


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Never had a problem with ducks or geese flairing. The first time I went we didn't have blinds for the dogs and didn't notice a big difference with then but I still like the dog in a blind.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I bought a blind and am working with my springer to stay in it but am also considering getting a super mag decoy (42") putting it on 4 legs and skirting it with camo mesh on the bottom.


----------



## johnbaymore (Sep 10, 2010)

BigT said:


> Guess I can't pass up an opportunity to show off my dog. You can see how far they stick out of the blind, hasn't stopped us from shooting birds yet. You can also see how Ice sticks out, she is better suited for snow goose hunting. I have pics of a chocolate I hunt with also, but can't find them right now...


What Ive seen in here is that you really train your dog to stay to his camouflage and wait for the perfect signal.


----------



## teenager (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a lot of fun when i and my pets make playing in the field.It removes stress especially when you have a problems, and you fill secure. And I think Fields is a right place to train your dogs some tricks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing if you don't want a blind. Buy a dog vest for him. This will camo him up as well.

I tried training my dog with a blind. Did not work so well. At home he is fine and kennels great. In the field....he sits on top of it. Yes he knows his spot but he just likes to see what is going on too much. I have tried for two years and everything is perfect at home before the trip. Once in the field he is fine until the first shots are fired. Stubborn little S.O.B. But I have never noticed birds flaring if my dog is sitting still next to my blind on the side away from the sun.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

teenager said:


> I have a lot of fun when i and my pets make playing in the field.It removes stress especially when you have a problems, and you fill secure. And I think Fields is a right place to train your dogs some tricks.


What?


----------



## jstriz9 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions, this site has never let me down. Those pictures are sweet of "Ice" in the blind. I think I'm gonna go with the blind for my lab. And as for the comment about not taking dogs along in the field..."If I had to leave either my dog or my gun home, my gun wouldn't make the cut.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

If could not bring dog what would be the point in hunt, unless a person is hunting to kill birds. Watching a dog work gives me more satisfaction than shooting a bird.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree I just had knee done on my lab and he has 3 weeks until he can hunt(16wk recover).I have not hit the field yet,just dont feel right.I will be going out for Wi opener but will have to leave him home.Better safe than sorry,got some out of state trips planned.There is something about having a dog around that you either get or you dont.I went many years without having one due to living arrangements I now have 2 and will be getting another soon.The few birds that spook are usually made up for with the ones they bring back that you would have never found.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I am with BigT. I always have my yellow lab in the field. Most of the time laying next to my blind on my left side. I use a blind in the spring more for her comfort then for hiding. If your dog is well trained and lays down birds will not flare! I would worry more about faces than your dog. I shoot a few first wave spring snows in the spring which are the the waryest birds to decoy and my lab is always laying next to me. A lot more birds in the bag with her for sure.


----------

